# Bottle Lids



## Jo Jo (Jun 3, 2006)

*Hello! I have been having quite a bit of trouble with the caps/lids of old bottles ie: vicks, noxema, white jars which i think contained some kind of cream..If cap is really rusty should I just remove it?  Some still have contents inside...Please help>>P.S.  What a great web site.  And thanx to all who reply...JOJO*


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes get rid of the lid if it is rotted or rusty.
  rick


----------



## capsoda (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey Jojo, Welcome to the forum. I agree. Get rid of the tops if they are rusty and clean out all of the residue.


----------

